# Matteo Lovato



## numero 3 (26 Ottobre 2020)

Classe 2000 , di Monselice (PD) passato anche dalle giovanili del Genoa, già visto in questo inizio di campionato anche a sx, ma difensore centrale anche ieri nonostante gli attacchi furiosi della Juve non è mai andato in difficoltà. 
Sicuri che Kabak e Siamakan siano migliori di lui?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Ottobre 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Classe 2000 , di Monselice (PD) passato anche dalle giovanili del Genoa, già visto in questo inizio di campionato anche a sx, ma difensore centrale anche ieri nonostante gli attacchi furiosi della Juve non è mai andato in difficoltà.
> Sicuri che Kabak e Siamakan siano migliori di lui?



Ha impressionato anche me. È da tenere d'occhio, c'è da dire che di grandi difensori italiani ultimamente non ne sono usciti. Dipende sempre dal tipo di profilo che si vorrà andare a prendere in difesa. Io ne prenderei più di uno ad esempio, quindi Lovato se confermerà le belle parole che si son dette su di lui a livello giovanile quest'anno sicuramente è un profilo spendibile. 

Su Kabak ho molti dubbi anche io, ma Simakan secondo me è un futuro nazionale francese entro 2 anni se non si perde. Di quell'età in Francia meglio di lui ha fatto solo Fofana che è stato pagato 35 sacconi(e si sta già facendo valere al Leicester sia nella difesa a 3 che a 4,incredibile) e dalla Francia negli ultimi anni sono usciti moltissimi difensori validi rispetto all'Italia: Varane, Upamecano, Konatè, Umtiti, Lenglet, il fratello di Theo( ) sono i primi che mi vengono in mente.


----------



## malos (26 Ottobre 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Classe 2000 , di Monselice (PD) passato anche dalle giovanili del Genoa, già visto in questo inizio di campionato anche a sx, ma difensore centrale anche ieri nonostante gli attacchi furiosi della Juve non è mai andato in difficoltà.
> Sicuri che Kabak e Siamakan siano migliori di lui?



Purtroppo dicono che sia già da tempo nel mirino dei gobbastri.


----------



## giova2000 (26 Ottobre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Purtroppo dicono che sia già da tempo nel mirino dei gobbastri.



Ho incontrato più volte questo ragazzo vivendo nella stessa cittadina in cui si trova il convitto per i ragazzi della primavera del Genoa ed essendo pure suo coetaneo. La cosa che mi sorprende è stata la sua esplosione recente ,ricordo che nella primavera del Genoa era spesso in panchina perché gli venivano preferiti altri,tanto che venne mandato a giocare in prestito al Padova pur avendo ancora un anno di primavera nel Genoa vista l’età.
Sono contento per lui comunque,persona umilissima a differenza di molti suoi compagni della primavera che magari si sentivano già calciatori affermati e ora giocano in eccellenza .


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2020)

Ieri una bestia.. Molto concéntrato e con grande senzo della posizioni.


----------

